# Spinning in Nürnberg



## Florian (6. März 2006)

Hi!
Ich weiß der Winter liegt in den letzten Zügen und ich bin verdammt spät dran mit der Anfrage, aber der nächste kommt bestimmt deswegen:
Gibt es in Nürnberg eine Möglichkeit, zu fairen Preiskonditionen über die Wintermonate ca. 1x pro Woche zum Spinning zu gehen?

Das problem in den Fitnesscentern, die ich kenne ist, dass die immer gleich Mitgliedschaften über ewig lange Zeiträume machen wollen, und damit nicht interessant für das Wintertraining sind. 
Zehnerkarten sind da wo ich bisher gefragt hab einfach zu teuer.

Ich erinnere mich, dass in Würzburg (wo ich bis vor einiger Zeit gewohnt hab) z.B. die RSG Würzburg über den Winter einen Spinningtermin in einem Fitnesscenter für sehr billig Geld für Vereinsmitglieder angeboten hat. 
Gibt es sowas evtl in Nürnberg?
Danke
Florian


----------



## Coffee (6. März 2006)

hi,

frag mal im www.blue-line.net nach ;-) inzwischen sind die da recht flexibel bei den verträgen, bzw gibt es glaub auch 10er karten. spinningstunden finden dort auch sehr häufig statt und man muss sich NICHT vorher anmelden zu den stunden. die haben genügend bikes ;-)

kannst dort auch nen probetraining machen. hab glaub noch einen gutschein für 14 tage probe. falls interesse pm.

grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (7. März 2006)

Danke für den Tipp, aber gibt es auch ne Möglichkeit mehr im Osten Nürnbergs (Zabo...)


----------



## Coffee (7. März 2006)

sorry, im osten kenn ich aus dem stehgreif keinen.

viel erfolg

coffee


----------



## wotan_S_rache (7. März 2006)

ich würde schmausenbuck vorschlagen, da kann man ganz für ume spinnen!
... und liegt im OSTEN


----------



## Florian (7. März 2006)

Moment mal, du bist aber schon immer noch der gleiche, der sich am Sonntag laut fluchend mit mir durch den Schnee nach Brunn und zurück gewühlt hat?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (7. März 2006)

Florian schrieb:
			
		

> Moment mal, du bist aber schon immer noch der gleiche, der sich am Sonntag laut fluchend mit mir durch den Schnee nach Brunn und zurück gewühlt hat?


im osten geht die sonne auf und ich hoffe...


----------



## lowfat (7. März 2006)

ich habe noch eine Rolle (zum frei fahren) im Keller. für grundlagenausdauer und konzentration ist die ideal. wenn du nicht aufpasst, fliegst du allerdings runter  kannst du gerne haben.


----------



## Riddick (8. März 2006)

Florian schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für den Tipp, aber gibt es auch ne Möglichkeit mehr im Osten Nürnbergs (Zabo...)


Sportcentrum, ist direkt beim Business-Tower.

Riddick


----------



## Florian (8. März 2006)

Da bin ich gerade 2x pro Woche zum Squashen. Aber mit kurzfristigen günstigen Angeboten für Spinning schaut es da eher dürftig aus.


----------



## Sa.bine (9. März 2006)

hi...hab leider auch nicht die ultimative lÃ¶sung...
bin beim bayer ( zirndorf) im fitnesstudio...nichtmitglieder 10er karte 82,50 â¬
mitglied...25,00 â¬
aber ...als kleines trÃ¶sterchen...jetzt kommt doch bald das suuuÃ¼per geile
wetter...wer will denn da noch "spinning" machen...
;-)  Sabine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## merkt_p (20. März 2006)

Tip fÃ¼r nÃ¤chstes Jahr, Post SV.

Die haben Spinning (oder Indoor Cycling) im Angebot. Diese Herbst- / Wintersaison fÃ¼r Nichtmitglieder 70â¬ 10 Einheiten an festen Terminen.

Kannst ja im Herbst (oder besser SpÃ¤tsommer) mal anfragen.

Die RÃ¤der stehen in der Neumeyerstrasse (Nordostpark).

GruÃ Martin


----------



## univerSe (11. November 2013)

merkt_p schrieb:


> Tip für nächstes Jahr, Post SV.
> 
> Die haben Spinning (oder Indoor Cycling) im Angebot. Diese Herbst- / Wintersaison für Nichtmitglieder 70 10 Einheiten an festen Terminen.
> 
> ...



Ich hole das Thema mal nach oben 
Bin auch an einem Spinning-Kurs in Nürnberg interessiert!

War denn schonmal Jemand bei dem Kurs von Post-SV? Erfahrungen?
Ab Januar 2014 gibt´s ja jede Menge Kurse: http://www.post-sv.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=142&Itemid=7


----------



## Florian (11. November 2013)

Nein! Nicht nach vorne holen!
Mittlerweile ist es mir peinlich, dass ich vor acht Jahren tatsächlich zum Spinning gehen wollte.

Lieber mal wieder mit einem laut fluchenden Ralf nach Brunn radeln!


----------



## Deleted 283425 (12. November 2013)

Sind aber 20-30min von Nbg aus:
http://fc-sindlbach.de/fitness/spincycling

Preise:
http://fc-sindlbach.de/fitness


----------

